# Does anyone else have a LO who only poops once a week?



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

DS just turned two before Christmas. He's always been an infrequent pooper, since about the age of 6 mos. Then it was about twice a week like clockwork. Somewhere along the way it turned into once a week. Now it can be as long as a week and a half, and when he was sick over the holidays it was almost 2 1/2!

Now, we don't get to the doctor that often (big surprise, right?







) but when we were going for regular visits, our doc said not to worry about it, as long as he didn't seem constipated, wasn't straining, breastmilk is the perfect food, blah blah blah. So, sometimes he seems constipated, but more often than not I don't believe he is. When he does poop, it's not really rabbit turdy, more like regular big poops. And I do mean BIG!

So, anyway, I guess I'm just checking in to reassure myself that I'm not the only one. I would say he's still about 60-75% bfed. We eat a healthy balanced diet, and I try to get several veggies & fruit into him every day.

What do you wise mommas think?


----------



## fritz (Nov 9, 2005)

I'd go w/ the doc on this one. Sounds normal. When my DS was still mostly breastfed, he'd actually move his bowels every day. As he gradually started to consume more solids, it became less frequent. At 3.5 yo he's completely weaned himself and probably only goes twice a week. I remember when his stool size changed, though--it was kind of surprising to see something that big come out of my little guy.


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

Hmmm, I would maybe look for a second opinion but with a Naturopath or someone of an alternative mindset. I think once a week doesn't sound good.


----------



## Mommal (Dec 16, 2007)

Okay, this is gross, but here's my $0.02: next time he poops, save the diaper and take it in to the doc. (Call ahead to make sure you can get in to show off the "product" on the same day it arrives.) Constipation does not necessarily look like rabbit poop (i.e., little hard pellets). Stools from a constipated child can be large in size, and of a mixed consistency, with the first poop to come out quite hard and the poop that comes out at the end very soft, almost like playdough or softer.

Trust me, one thing you do not want is for occasional constipation to develop into chronic constipation!!!

In chronic constipation, the child's rectum gets stretched out from holding large amounts of stool on a regular basis. This stretching leads to weakened rectal muscles, which makes it harder to expel stool, which leads to stool remaining in the rectum longer, which causes even more stretching, etc.

If your doc recommends treatment, remember that it will not be of short duration. My pediatrician says that constipation usually takes twice as long to resolve as it did to become a problem, so treatment can take months or even years.


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

my DS depends but is also an infrequent pooper. twice a week or so. I would say if he seems healthy and happy dont worry about it too much.

suggestions:

- Apples help to loosen things up

- make sure he gets whole grains and no white sugar (or very very very little)

- You might invest in some dissolving fiber stuff that you can add to his water/juice.

- no processed foods for him

- Breastmilk and water!

ps. I assume he is eating ok?


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

well, he eats pretty well...lots of fruit, pears, apples, cantalope, strawberries, and bananas (bad for poop, I know, but if he wants fruit and it's a banana I'm usually in no mood to argue!). He eats eggs & yogurt almost every morning for breakfast...chicken "fries" and he loves hotdogs...why do babies love hotdogs? I'll never understand! He's a pretty good eater most of the time, and I think once his molars come in it will be much better.

He went tonight, over the course of a few hours he pushed out 3 poops (at a friend's house no less). I'm not overly worried, just wanted to see if anyone else was in the same boat - or should i say poop deck?


----------



## studentmama (Jan 30, 2004)

Will he drink an apple/prune juice mix? I would try that too. I have an infrequent guy and yes, it can turn into an issue if you are not careful.


----------



## lurve (May 5, 2006)

i come from a family of non-regular poopers, if you will. a year ago my mom had a colon screen done and she found out that she has a "redundant bowel" which basically means she has more tubing than needed for the job. but it also explains our family history. i am pretty sure i must have the same thing (i go about three times a week...) and i think my dd is going along with the rest of us! if he doesn't seem to be hurting or straining, i wouldn't worry too much...


----------



## jenjenl18 (Jul 6, 2007)

my laptop is about to die so this is quick. My DS, now 19mos, is a once a weeker- sometimes longer. I didn't used to worry because he was almost exclusively BF until a couple months ago and when thats the case for older infants- they have very little waste product because they are using everything they're getting. Now when he does go, they aren't super hard but he freaks out and holds them because I guess hes not used to the feeling. So if your LO is almost EBF, then it may not be a problem. Also low magnesium can cause constipation. We use Nature Baby Calm in his juice almost everyday (pear necar is helpful) and we give epsom salt baths. You can also increase foods in mag and lower in calcium. Increase fiber/bulk but make sure you're increasing juice as well. (we taught my son "cheers" so he'll drink more...he loves it- just don't leave a full, unattended glass anywhere like I did today or you'll have your drink on the table!)
Also genetics play a role. Overall, don't be too worried. Hes probably fine. Try prunes and play around with other things to see if that helps, but no need to stress yet. HTH


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

We do give him apple juice or an apple juice blend almost every day. I'll bring it up the next time I take him to the doctor. We haven't been in a while, but he's due for a 2 year check up...I'd at least like to know height and weight!


----------



## rockycrop (Jul 31, 2007)

We had an interesting experience with constipation a couple months ago when DD was about 17/18 months old. From the time she was 8 months I'd been putting her on her little potty whenever I saw she was about to poop (she was always very obvious about it). She was pooping regularly every two days at this time. As she got older, I would start to ask "Do you need to go ;the potty?" before leading her to the bathroom and helping her get pants off, onto the potty, etc.

Around the 17 month mark poops became more infrequent, every 3, 4, 5 days. I was giving her prune juice, apple juice, raisins, avoiding bananas and rice, all that. After a worrisome 6 day stretch with no poop, she finally pooped at home with her dad while I was out of the house.

A couple days after this poop I saw signs of her straining, and asked "Do you need to go to the potty?" She responsed emphatically "No, no, no!!!". It finally dawned on me that _*I*_ was the reason she wasn't going poop. I guess I was putting too much pressure on her, or making it too big of a deal. Ever since she's been pooping in her diaper every day.

Obviously not saying this is what's going on with you guys, but just wanted to put that bit of info out there. I don't think in all the threads I read on here on this subject I ever heard anything about "physiological constipation".


----------

